# My Collection Pleione 2011



## Hakone (Dec 9, 2011)

albiflora
aurita
bulbodicoides
formosa
formosa album
forrestii
grandiflora
hookerianum
praecox
yunnanensis
limprichii


----------



## NYEric (Dec 9, 2011)

Excellent variety. They are harder to find here than they should be.


----------



## Hakone (Dec 10, 2011)

Pleione aurita




Pleione formosana




Pleione limprichii




Pleione hoockeriana


----------



## biothanasis (Dec 10, 2011)

Very beautiful flowers!!!


----------



## tocarmar (Dec 14, 2011)

If you get any divisions I'll take them!!!!!


----------



## Hakone (Jan 7, 2012)

I have received today 20 forrestii and 20 grandiflora





and I have planted there in the garden


forrestii




grandiflora








and wait for spring


----------



## biothanasis (Jan 7, 2012)

cool!!!! what are they put onto??? Is this garden soil with small plants under the bulbs??


----------



## Marc (Jan 7, 2012)

Good luck with these Hakone, I'm starting with Pleione as well. Today I received 5 bulbs of Pleione formosana. I'm planning on ordering the following in the coming days from albiflora.be

formosana Alba Clara
hui
limprichtii Classic
pleionodes
speciosa Red Leaf
voltolinii


----------



## Hakone (Jan 7, 2012)

biothanasis said:


> cool!!!! what are they put onto??? Is this garden soil with small plants under the bulbs??



cypripedium Substrat with Soleirolia soleirolii


----------



## Dido (Jan 7, 2012)

Hy Whats growing in the right cornern of the last photo


----------



## biothanasis (Jan 7, 2012)

Oh and it is 21 and 22 bulbs...oke:


----------



## Hakone (Jan 7, 2012)

Dido said:


> Hy Whats growing in the right cornern of the last photo



Colchicum autumnale


----------



## NYEric (Jan 7, 2012)

Nice acquisitions. I will be looking for some in Canada in March!


----------



## Hakone (Mar 3, 2012)

grandiflora and forrestii


----------



## biothanasis (Mar 3, 2012)

looking good!


----------

